
Ask HN: Have you had to switch / compensate your NoSQL DB with a relational DB? - vishaldpatel
Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m a long time Rails developer who has been on the MySQL &#x2F; Postgres + Ruby&#x2F;Rails + Redis stack. I&#x27;ve been playing with Node.js lately, and it seems that the Node community loves NoSQL.<p>I&#x27;d love to learn about projects that started out NoSQL, because of it&#x27;s advantages of speed and scale but had to turn to a relational database for it&#x27;s advantages - advanced querying, data integrity etc.<p>Thanks!
======
davismwfl
Some data is just relational and works better when normalized and properly
stored in a rdbms. This is especially true for data which you might want to
give ad hoc reporting capabilities to.

So yes, we use both relational and nosql and both have their place. My 2 cents
is start with the data, figure how and who the consumers are and how to best
structure data for them then pick the most appropriate database. In some cases
we have data start in mongo and then it gets processed further, refined and
then ultimately dumped in MySQL for reporting and ad hoc queries.

------
sdegutis
In our Clojure web app, we started out using MongoDB, and eventually we
migrated to Datomic. It's a nice compromise between relational DBs like SQL,
and "dynamic" DBs like NoSQL. So far it's been a huge performance win. Queries
are faster here because we have relational data, and we don't do too many
writes, so the trade-off worked perfectly for us. Plus, the API is way nicer
to work with than SQL-based anything.

------
mmaunder
Relational DB's are very useful. So are nosql DB's, just for different tasks.
We use memcached, redis and mysql and couldn't live without any of them.

------
aprdm
Now a days with Postgres support of JSON, can't you build your NoSQL thingy
around Postgres?

~~~
brianwawok
Do you want to store 10 PB in a Postgres cluster and do replication yourself?

You can, not always the best tool for the job...

